

Where Is It Safest To Register A Domain Name? - ldayley
https://gun.io/blog/secure-your-domain-where-is-safe-to-register-a-domain-name/

======
gdsf34dfsg
Ironically this sites security certificate is not trusted, according to my
browser.

------
ericwright90
Where does '.io' fall on this list?

